# Récupérer une conversation iMessage supprimée accidentellement ?



## bazino (28 Novembre 2019)

Hello !

En voulant virer des textos publicitaires, ma chérie a supprimé par inadvertance notre fil de discussion iMessage de son iPhone   .

Existe-il un moyen de récupérer la conversation ? S’agit-il d’un acte manqué pour me faire sortir de sa vie ?

Évidemment pas de sauvegarde iTunes, juste une syncro iCloud.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2019)

bazino a dit:


> S’agit-il d’un acte manqué pour me faire sortir de sa vie ?


Évidemment.


----------



## Adrien_R (28 Novembre 2019)

Si synchro iCloud (en aillant sélectionné les messages) en faisant une restauration je pense que tu dois pouvoir récupérer la conversation.


----------



## bazino (29 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je crois que les suppressions sont directement impactées sur iCloud.


----------



## gillesdebda (30 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement si l’appli iMessage est synchronisée sur iCloud alors toute action sur un ou plusieurs messages impacte immédiatement iCloud.

Plusieurs fois j’ai été confronté à ce besoin.
On peut penser s’en sortir avec une restauration mais dans ce cas elle doit être réalisée à partir d’une sauvegarde non seulement faite hors iCloud et d’autre part avoir été archivée.
L’inconvénient de cette solution est que la restauration est complète.
Je n’ai jamais trouvé d’autres solutions que de passer par un logiciel tiers, payant évidemment, permettant de ne restaurer que les données souhaitées.
Le plus efficace trouvé fonctionne sur iMac mais pas sous Catalina. Il m’a donc été remboursé par l’éditeur.
Si tu n’as pas d’iMac alors je ne peux pas t’aider.


----------

